# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  I Can't Jump (March 2017 Song)

## SilverBeat

My newest completion is "I Can't Jump". # I used one of the episodes from the tv show "Cheers", as the blue print for this one. It has nothing to do with a problem of mine.#
#
https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...90-i-cant-jump

First there's the shock#
Than There's pain#
Than there's the ping pong blame#
I shared my side#
She said I'm right#
Still I sleep alone at night#
And Every night is long without her#
And the reasons that she gone is just a blur#

Chorus#

I'm so bloody sad#
But I can't jump#
I've lost all I had#
But I can't jump#
Every thing gone wrong, yeah it's all bad#
I'm so bloody sad#
But I can't jump#

I lost my joy#
Lost my sun#
I lost her way of fun#
She filled my need#
She made my day#
She left me wishing shed stay#
And every day is dull without her#
And the reasons that she gone is just a blur#

Repeat chorus#

My whole world's been so much duller#
Since she's been gone my life been smaller#
I've been such a mess, but I can't jump

Album
Just A Fan -#https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ju...n/id1145579818

----------

